# E-mail signatures for your Rooted Android 2.1 Devices



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I have no idea how many people here are using Android much less a Rooted device but if you are and you want to add signatures to your non-Gmail e-mail accounts this clever person has you covered:

http://jvance.com/blog/2010/04/14/EmailSignatureInAndroidFixed.xhtml

I have been using if for a few days and it seems to work very well, you can use a different signature for each account too.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. It's downloaded, now to find the time to install it. Rooted Android is the way to go.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

My brain is still a tad fuzzy this morning from last night's Cinco de Mayo celebration , but just out of curiosity, how does one get the alternative bar code into the phone?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Nick said:


> My brain is still a tad fuzzy this morning from last night's Cinco de Mayo celebration , but just out of curiosity, how does one get the alternative bar code into the phone?


If I recall you use a barcode reader app in your phone and essentially use the camera on the phone. I'm just not sure if a barcode reader is built in to the OS or not. I downloaded a couple of apps. So the barcode needs to be displayed on the computer screen. I hope I'm correct in this.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

BubblePuppy said:


> If I recall you use a barcode reader app in your phone and essentially use the camera on the phone. I'm just not sure if a barcode reader is built in to the OS or not. I downloaded a couple of apps. So the barcode needs to be displayed on the computer screen. I hope I'm correct in this.


Correct, you use one of the barcode scanner apps from the Market, there are a couple that are free and do the job just fine.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Just use K-9 Email app. It's free and does rings around the native app. Don't get the one from the MARKET get it from the Google code page as it's much more recent. Just Google K9 android.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

First: I hate cell phones with delusions of grandeur!

Now that I have that out of my system..

Any of you android users that can provide guidance on pop email accounts?

I have a number of clients who are on pop mail systems with AT&T web hosting, i.e. they have their own domain hosted on AT&T servers.

We cant seem to get the pop email to work on Verizon and T Mobile, whose support people point their fingers at AT&T who of course points back to the cell phone service providers.

We attempt to do a simple manual set up putting in the incoming and outgoing servers information in, user names and passwords, nothing seems to work.

I see a lot of chatter in google search that the Android system isn't doing Pop mail... is this true? No one seems to want to admit it.

It seems that the only mail working easily is google mail & Microsoft Exchange Server.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

TBlazer07 said:


> Just use K-9 Email app. It's free and does rings around the native app. Don't get the one from the MARKET get it from the Google code page as it's much more recent. Just Google K9 android.


I've tried K9 but haven't had any luck getting it to connect to our corporate Exchange server so I gave up, I might try to give it another shot.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

bobukcat said:


> I've tried K9 but haven't had any luck getting it to connect to our corporate Exchange server so I gave up, I might try to give it another shot.


Just tried k9. It will only do free yahoo accounts over T-Mobile. I'll try to manually like I had to do it with the native email client.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> First: I hate cell phones with delusions of grandeur!
> 
> Now that I have that out of my system..
> 
> ...


I started a thread here to try to get the answer for you: http://forum.androidcentral.com/showthread.php?p=101330#post101330

I'll keep an eye out for any answers and post it here and pm you.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Larry, see if this works:

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...MOfgsJ:d3corp.com/docs/support/androidpop.pdf


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Not sure I understand why this is needed. On my Incredible, there's a settings option to add a signature to Email.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Not sure I understand why this is needed. On my Incredible, there's a settings option to add a signature to Email.


It is a option for Gmail but not for yahoo instance for instance.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh, I have the option for Gmail and Outlook, but that's all I use.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> Oh, I have the option for Gmail and Outlook, but that's all I use.


The "Incredible" uses HTC's SENSEUI on top of Android, thereby changing a lot of things from the "Google Experience" devices like the Droid, Nexus 1, etc. They also bring Flash support (lite), custom widgets and the like. MotoBLUR on the CLIQ and Backflip is the equivelant on a Moto Android devices


----------

